# Processing times Perth office



## holly (Dec 11, 2011)

Ill be applying in person at Perth office in 4 months, I'm curious to know what current processing times are (from real people).
Please post!


----------



## whatnext (Aug 3, 2011)

We applied for spouse visa at Perth office mid June 2011 and had the visa approved Jan 2012. I did pester them quite alot because we had a honeymoon booked for feb 12. I basically begged for visa approval because my husbands bridging visa did not allow travel.


----------



## ccpro (Feb 2, 2012)

I applied in late August 2011. I am still waiting. only heard from the CO once. I had to apply a BVB to travel overseas this month. someone said they are processing applications from June/July now. I saw on the internet that there are 20,000 applications onshore and 20,000 offshore. if you call immi, they will only tell you the processing time 9-12 months. 

good luck with your application!


----------



## holly (Dec 11, 2011)

Darn, sounds like I'll be hoping for a miracle! Oh well so long as we get the work rights I'll be happy. 
Please keep adding your time lines for Perth here people!


----------



## Laura81ita (Sep 29, 2011)

Hello! I applied in person in November 2011 and still no answer from anyone!
I tried to call DIAC several times but they stick with the 9-12 months processing, not a single information revealed...
In the meantime they waived my work restriction (from my previous WHV).

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## jeffbeb (Apr 19, 2012)

*Form 1005*

I lodged my spouce application in February 2012 and have heard nothing, except that they have recieved the application.
Reading throught the information on this thread it seems that the processing time will be the full 12 months.
Finding it really hard sitting at home everyday for the last 6 months while my wife goes out to work..... and its been a financial nightmare especially with the current Aus Dollar - UK pound exchange rate (we have to bring over savings from the UK supplement my wife's income).
Think I need to apply using form 1005 to have the "no work" restriction removed from my bridging visa. 
Would really appreciate help from anyone who has managed to get the work restriction removed... 
Thanks in advance


----------



## holly (Dec 11, 2011)

I havent done it yet but it seems that you just have to demonstrate financial hardship w a spreadsheet, few bills and a letter explaining situation.

Did u walk into the perth office? And could u hand it in personally or did u just have to put it in a box?


----------



## jeffbeb (Apr 19, 2012)

I sent in the application via registered mail, and got a replay about a week later acknowledging receipt of application.
Didnt know you could just walk in, how did you do yours?


----------



## Emily88 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hello everyone 
i dropped form 1005 application with all supporting documents in 31 last month in Perth office until today i still haven't heard anything from them yet, i think i will have to email them on monday, Perth office is slowly about granting this work right, it will takes 6 - 8 weeks they said but for other states like Sydney, Melbourne they granted within 2 - 5 days , but oh well i hope 820 visa will granted like in the recorded of Perth office are between 5 - 9 months , Hope you guys all the best


----------



## holly (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow emily please let us know when its approved ( the 1005) 
We will be submitting in september. I know theres a walk in office in perth but i get mixed answers to whether theres anyone in it who will speak with you haha! If i post it im considering sending to sydney to be honest, unless i discover definitively that perth is actually a processing center and not just a collection agency. ( we live 3 hrs drive from perth so its not worth taking the day off otherwise)


----------



## Emily88 (Jun 5, 2011)

I suggest you to post it to one of these address

Partner (Temporary) Processing Centre WA
Postal Address: Locked Bag 7, Northbridge WA 6865
Courier address: L4, 836 Wellington Street, West Perth WA 6005

Yeah its not worth for you to come all the way here because you gotta have to drop in the box anyway so why not just send it to them if i knew it i wouldn't go there, yeah sure if i got it granted i will let you guys know it , Hope you guys all the best


----------



## Emily88 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Holly 
My Work Restriction had been removed today  
so good luck with your application


----------



## madamhooch (Feb 17, 2011)

I'll be applying in the Perth office in January 2013. I enter Australia on January 28, 2012 on a year long WHV. Does my visa expire on the 27th or 28th? We are applying the day my WHV expires for a De Facto Visa, giving us the 12 months living together. Do I need to make an appointment of some sort? I just want to be sure the visa application is received and the bridging visa is put in effect. Any advice would be very helpful!

Thanks!


----------



## Emily88 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hello Madamhooch
When I lodged my Partner visa in Perth office they need an appointment , the appointment are not available everyday if I remember they taking only Monday Wednesday and Friday only but when I lodged the application for work last Month I have to dropped in the box at the office can't seen them in person and that drop box is Included people who wants to lodging partner visa as well so if you running out of time and need the a confirm letter and bridging visa then I suggest you to call them to lodge in person and to be safe you better lodge 1 week before your visa expiring and your visa expire date doesn't count from date that you arrived here it should says on your visa letter


----------



## madamhooch (Feb 17, 2011)

Emily88 said:


> Hello Madamhooch
> When I lodged my Partner visa in Perth office they need an appointment , the appointment are not available everyday if I remember they taking only Monday Wednesday and Friday only but when I lodged the application for work last Month I have to dropped in the box at the office can't seen them in person and that drop box is Included people who wants to lodging partner visa as well so if you running out of time and need the a confirm letter and bridging visa then I suggest you to call them to lodge in person and to be safe you better lodge 1 week before your visa expiring and your visa expire date doesn't count from date that you arrived here it should says on your visa letter


Thanks for sharing your experience. My WHV grant letter did inform that my visa is valid for 12 months from the date I first entered Australia. I can't apply a week early, as we have to have 12 months of cohabitation to be eligible to apply for the De Facto Partner Visa 820. I am figuring that my best bet will be to call and make an appointent to lodge my application and ensure the bridging visa is in effect.


----------



## littlekitty (Jul 24, 2012)

Regarding the Perth office - I want to go in this week and pay for our PMV visa which my fiance will be applying for next week in London.

Can I just walk into the Perth office and pay for my PMV and attach the receipt to the application before my fiance goes to England next week?

I cant get through on the phone to ask!

Thanks!


----------



## nighstar (Apr 22, 2010)

madamhooch said:


> I'll be applying in the Perth office in January 2013. I enter Australia on January 28, 2012 on a year long WHV. Does my visa expire on the 27th or 28th? We are applying the day my WHV expires for a De Facto Visa, giving us the 12 months living together.


I asked Immi the same thing as I intended to do the exact same thing as you. If at all possible you should apply on January 28th, 2013 as your visa will expire at 12:00am on the 29th. I can't really comment on how things work at the Perth processing center as I applied in Brisbane.

Goodluck, though!


----------



## nighstar (Apr 22, 2010)

littlekitty said:


> Regarding the Perth office - I want to go in this week and pay for our PMV visa which my fiance will be applying for next week in London.
> 
> Can I just walk into the Perth office and pay for my PMV and attach the receipt to the application before my fiance goes to England next week?
> 
> ...


I highly recommend that you call Immi and stay on the line for however long necessary to get through and ask them this question directly. Even if someone here does offer up an answer, with a matter as important as this it would be much better to get an answer directly from Immi. I called Immi yesterday and it took 35 minutes just to get through...! Hang in there!


----------



## littlekitty (Jul 24, 2012)

Yep Nightstar, it's been a nightmare trying to get through (especially when the offices close quite early) and I dont want to call from work with everyone listening in and ask about my PMV, I dont want everyone knowing my business... will have to try again today! thanks!


----------



## kangaroo1986 (Aug 28, 2012)

*partner onshore*

Hi Emilly we lodged our partner application today through an agent. I am the sponsor of my partner's application i am bit concern. Is there any possibility the immigration to call my employer and let them know that i sponsor my partner's application (same sex partner) ?? i dont want this..


----------



## missjaay (Nov 30, 2012)

I called the 131881 number today and I hung up after 16 mins.. Guess I will try again tomorrow and keep waiting til I get through, no matter how long it takes!



nighstar said:


> I highly recommend that you call Immi and stay on the line for however long necessary to get through and ask them this question directly. Even if someone here does offer up an answer, with a matter as important as this it would be much better to get an answer directly from Immi. I called Immi yesterday and it took 35 minutes just to get through...! Hang in there!


----------



## holly (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi guys sorry i never wrote back here cos i started a new thread for perth, so this is what happened to me.
We lodged by mail to perth on september 28 - it took almost a week to receive a letter with the receipt, almost 2 weeks later we sent off the 1005 asking to work. The very next day we received a letter of approval for the 820 visa! So we were approved in 2 weeks although it took just over 3 to know due to post times. (we live down south) then maybe 3 weeks later or more they returned our paper work for the 1005 (unnecessary now)

I dont think they will call your employer but ask your agent to call them if youve paid them shouldnt they do that stuff! Or write or email, search the forum and you should find an appropriate address.


----------



## kangaroo1986 (Aug 28, 2012)

*Perth partner processing center*

Hi guys,
We have applied for my partner's temporary visa on December 2012 back then we havent heard nothing we have received the aknowledgment letter and few days ago an automatic letter that a case officer will look after our application very soon. I dont know for how long we have to wait??? I have an offer from employer from another state but i cant apply because of my partner's application. What can i do????


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

kangaroo1986 said:


> I have an offer from employer from another state but i cant apply because of my partner's application. What can i do????


I'm not sure why you think that would be a problem? As long as your partner informs Immigration that he/she has moved house (doesn't matter if it's down the road or the other side of the country) then nothing changes.

They only assess your financials as a sponsor with the proof you provided when you submitted the application. For all they know, you could have lost your job the day after your partner applied for the visa and you've been living on the dole ever since.

If you want to move interstate, why not do it? In most cases, the application will continue to be processed by the Perth office but nothing else should change.


----------



## kangaroo1986 (Aug 28, 2012)

Because my partner is on Student visa and has to remain enroled to specific course. He work at the moment.


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

kangaroo1986 said:


> Because my partner is on Student visa and has to remain enroled to specific course. He work at the moment.


Ah okay, my apologies - I thought there was already some kind of partner visa involved.


----------

